# TWO ceremonial white doves found...HELP find their owner!!



## capedove (Sep 28, 2010)

There are 2 white ceremonial doves (pigeons) that are the type used for weddings or magicians...banded...perching on a wall sconce outside my son's elementary school in South Yarmouth, MA.. They must have escaped/eloped from a nearby wedding, but I can't locate anyone who "rents" doves, there is no LOST doves postings in the local paper...they are getting thin, there are hawks nearby, and it is getting COLD here in the Northeast of Massachusetts (USA).

Both birds seem unfazed at LOTS of people 5-7 feet away, but fly if anyone gets closer. I think they could be caught in a cage, but don't have one and don't want to scare the children...it would have to be done at night...

I would just like to see if ANYONE has any ideas on where to look for their owners, what to do to help them or not to bother them at all...

thanks.

capedove

please email me directly with thoughts:

[email protected]


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

capedove said:


> There are 2 white ceremonial doves (pigeons) that are the type used for weddings or magicians...banded...perching on a wall sconce outside my son's elementary school in South Yarmouth, MA.. They must have escaped/eloped from a nearby wedding, but I can't locate anyone who "rents" doves, there is no LOST doves postings in the local paper...they are getting thin, there are hawks nearby, and it is getting COLD here in the Northeast of Massachusetts (USA).
> 
> Both birds seem unfazed at LOTS of people 5-7 feet away, but fly if anyone gets closer. I think they could be caught in a cage, but don't have one and don't want to scare the children...it would have to be done at night...
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern for these birds.
They need to be caught. If you can get the numbers off the band and post them here, someone can probably trace them.
We have quite a few members in Mass.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Bird Trap
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sky tx said:


> Bird Trap
> http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


Thank you sky tx I was trying to find that!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope she comes back to read these.......I can't email people from this forum.
It brings up "outlook express"  and won't let me send a message.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

capedove said:


> There are 2 white ceremonial doves (pigeons) that are the type used for weddings or magicians...banded...perching on a wall sconce outside my son's elementary school in South Yarmouth, MA.. They must have escaped/eloped from a nearby wedding, but I can't locate anyone who "rents" doves, there is no LOST doves postings in the local paper...they are getting thin, there are hawks nearby, and it is getting COLD here in the Northeast of Massachusetts (USA).
> 
> Both birds seem unfazed at LOTS of people 5-7 feet away, but fly if anyone gets closer. I think they could be caught in a cage, but don't have one and don't want to scare the children...it would have to be done at night...
> 
> ...


Hi Capedove...can you get close enough to net the birds? That may be your best option. Spread a little bird seed and wait until they are busy eating. If you capture them, you may be able to get contact info off of the bands.

I'm not aware of anyone with white homing pigeons on the Cape. The nearest I know of are in the Framingham area and Fall River. I'm not too far from you (Wareham during the day), so contact me if you need assistance.

[email protected]

Peter


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Hope she comes back to read these.......I can't email people from this forum.
> It brings up "outlook express"  and won't let me send a message.


It brings up outlook express because there is a setting that the default mail program is outlook express.

Open Internet Explorer, click the Tools menu, select Internet Options. Click Programs tab and select your email client from the drop-down list. Once selected, click OK/Apply button


----------



## capedove (Sep 28, 2010)

*I built a bob trap...wish me success...and the trust of the birds!*

thanks everyone! I have built a bob trap, using my best McGyver skills, and will try to use it tomorrow evening. I had hoped to observe tomorrow night to see if they are even at the same spot after everyone goes home (around 7PM) and then try to catch them on Thursday nite, but it looks like we are going to have VERY high winds on Thursday, and I think that may have been what brought the birds here in the first place (a similar wind pattern early in the month).

wish me luck...i will ppst as soon as I have made my attempt...whether it works or not.

Special thanks to Ptras (peter) who has been talking me through the trap prep and will hopefully hold the captives, if I am successful, until the owners are located, and also to sky tx for the great trap directions that even a novice like me could follow (i have trouble just building paper planes, never mind a bird trapping device)! 

and also msfreebird and sreehs..your support has helped me make the choice to take action rayher than just watch...i am NOT an experienced bird handler, or even what you might call a bird lover...but I do appreciate the obvious care and respect you have shown in reaching out to a stranger in need of guidance.

amy
[email protected]


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> It brings up outlook express because there is a setting that the default mail program is outlook express.
> 
> Open Internet Explorer, click the Tools menu, select Internet Options. Click Programs tab and select your email client from the drop-down list. Once selected, click OK/Apply button


In Firefox, select the Tools menu, Options, Applications, Scroll down to Mailto: and select the program you usually use.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> In Firefox, select the Tools menu, Options, Applications, Scroll down to Mailto: and select the program you usually use.


I have Firefox...thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I have Firefox...thanks, I'll try that


Alternatively, just highlight the e-mail adress in the post, right click, select "copy" (not "copy shortcut"), then open your e-mail client, create a new message and "paste" into your "to" bar


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Quazar said:


> Alternatively, just highlight the e-mail adress in the post, right click, select "copy" (not "copy shortcut"), then open your e-mail client, create a new message and "paste" into your "to" bar


LOL, Why didnt I think of that!? Duh, because it was early and I didnt finish my coffee yet


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Good luck with your BOB trap. hopfully they will be really hungry and it wont take long to lure them in with some seed.


----------

